

Finding a Co-Founder - allangrant
http://www.women2.org/finding-your-startup-co-founder-with-founderdating/

======
allangrant
My cofounders and I met through Founder Dating last April. Then we met at a
coffee shop to hack out & release a product in 12 hours.. pretty good so far.
We kept working together all summer (evenings & weekends) before deciding to
move in together for 3 months and start a company (Curebit) together. At the
end of those 3 months we had customers & traction, so we got funded by YC. Now
we just finished demo day, got additional funding, and are happily growing.

So yeah -- Founder Dating works. If you're looking for a cofounder, check out
the Founder Dating event in SF on April 27th. Apply by April 15th.

